# Power Pole Trolling Motor



## jay.bush1434

I heard about it a few months ago. Even my guy in the industry didn't know very much. I think I remember him saying 1st of the year for release but I don't remember. Won't be a cheap TM would be my guess. Like $2K+ but you can count it being as good as you can get since its from the PP folks. Whatever TM you think you want to buy, put an order in now. They are super hard to find anywhere in the country.


----------



## Finatic7

jackson man said:


> I was just watching Capt. CA Richardson do a walk thru video on his 2021 HB and he said that PP had a new trolling mtr. that he was adding to his skiff! Hmmm ????


Excellent info. Thank you.


----------



## lemaymiami

I know Power Pole has a great reputation but.... I’d want to see a year on the market and reports from users before buying one. I’m real happy with my Terrova in its first year of hard use.


----------



## NealXB2003

I'll be interested to see if it interfaces with any of the fish finders on the market, and if so, which ones. The best thing about my Minn kota is the ability to follow a contour line on my humminbird. I know Garmin's TM can do this when paired with a Garmin head unit, and the same goes for lowrance.


----------



## finbully

What are the horror stories you have been hearing about every brand?


----------



## finbully

finbully said:


> What are the horror stories you have been hearing about every brand?


Funny how new posters come on here (OP) and make broad accusations and then don't provide any specifics when asked. Par for the course in today's world I guess.


----------



## csnaspuck

I have heard they have been working on it for years and it was supposed to be released a while ago. I was waiting for it but with covid and manufacturing delays of all things marine, i got tired of waiting and went with the MK Ulterra


----------



## kylet

I remember calling about the Charge and it being “by end of year”. It was finally released a year or two later. That kind of deal though is probably a bit more complex as far as Quality assurance goes.


----------



## lemaymiami

What invariably happens "in the real world" is that no matter how much you test out a new piece of gear coming to the market - you just can't account for every little problem that will inevitably come up when they finally have some sales and every one from a beginner to an experienced angler actually uses them. That and only that is the reason I try to be a bit cautious about being the first on the block with a piece of new gear... 

Since most of my "lessons" should have come with a box of band-aids (understatement) I've learned to let others be the first buyers while watching carefully to see what they have to say about their experiences...


----------



## firecat1981

finbully said:


> Funny how new posters come on here (OP) and make broad accusations and then don't provide any specifics when asked. Par for the course in today's world I guess.


Or he just hasn't checked on this thread since?

Seriously though microskiff is not a trolling motor heavy community. Go on FS, THT, or any of the major bass forums and you can read dozens of threads about the failures of both MK and MG. Everything from main board failures, stripped servos, broken mounts, failing paint, remote failures, GPS jogging...... there are several threads here about the same.

All the reasons most of us hope a better company like PP comes out with a competitive unit. I'm hoping they have a better mount then the rest. I appreciate them trying to make them compact, but when 1/2 your unit has to hang over the water it just looks stupid to me. I'd be ok with getting one of the first gen models, just like when they launched the PP and the micro, if anyone had an issue they replaced it as soon as possible.


----------



## JC Designs

firecat1981 said:


> Or he just hasn't checked on this thread since?
> 
> Seriously though microskiff is not a trolling motor heavy community. Go on FS, THT, or any of the major bass forums and you can read dozens of threads about the failures of both MK and MG. Everything from main board failures, stripped servos, broken mounts, failing paint, remote failures, GPS jogging...... there are several threads here about the same.
> 
> All the reasons most of us hope a better company like PP comes out with a competitive unit. I'm hoping they have a better mount then the rest. I appreciate them trying to make them compact, but when 1/2 your unit has to hang over the water it just looks stupid to me. I'd be ok with getting one of the first gen models, just like when they launched the PP and the micro, if anyone had an issue they replaced it as soon as possible.


I’m with ya! I don’t even care if the unit itself is any better than the other goobers, PP/JL marine’s customer service and warranty is light years better & that alone is worth my money!


----------



## finbully

Give Rhodan a call. A Florida business too.


----------



## Finatic7

finbully said:


> What are the horror stories you have been hearing about every brand?


Maybe "hearing horror stories" is the wrong way to put it. The right way to put it is that I've spent more time in the last month working on a friends MK, than fishing or checking this thread. In doing so, I've been in a few repair centers that service the major brands and let's just say...business is good, really good. Best part is, the owner of the last repair center showed us several brand new motors that have left the factory defective...$2k-3k electric motors that haven't made it through their first trip. He indicated that since COVID he's seen a major degradation in quality from the factory. Having said all of that, it was my intent to not bash other brands but instead ask a question about a new product.


----------



## Finatic7

jackson man said:


> Contact the company! Maybe they'll give you a "hint" as to whether you should wait before your T.M. purchase. You never know.


I called them and spoke with PP at length. Didn't really get anywhere...no details.


----------



## Drifter

My boat has had an i5 for three years. No problems.


----------



## NealXB2003

Same here. I think my ultrex is on year 5. And my maxim is on year 3. Only problem ive had was a bent prop shaft, and that was self inflicted...... stowed with propeller facing the outside and caught as post pulling into a slip in a strong cross wind.


----------



## firecat1981

Outside of the threads you can read I've had many warranty repairs over the years, enough to say I don't think there is a big quality difference between MK and MG. I will agree that every time I've brought mine in there were dozens stacked up for service at each shop. It's a piece of electric equipment that is abused in a water environment, and has built in obsolescence. They are cheap enough that if you have to replace every 5 years you consider it a semi normal lifespan. Just like anything else (cars, computers, cells....) manufacturers add in features to make you justify the quick replacement.


----------



## matt_baker_designs

I’ve been trying to find info on the PP trolling motor for a while. There is a video out there of a Bass boat guy mentioning testing one out, but no info. I also heard it was scheduled to come out at I-cast this year, but COVID put the breaks on that. I’m definitely ready to see this thing!


----------



## NealXB2003

I believe the PP motor, from the tidbits ive seen, will be a foot control/ remote motor similar to the ultrex or Garmin. I have never seen anyone use these in salt. Think the PP will be different?


----------



## Renegade

Dropping soon. I am told it will be a little over $3K and it will have modular components that can be replaced by the user for self service. I am hearing it will be available by 6/1/21 to the public. All hear say bit from a VERY reliable source, so..... My new build is being rigged for it.


----------



## NealXB2003

Wonder if it will interface with other manufacturers' electronics, since they don't currently have a depth finder?


----------



## Brandon Brown

i heard the other day that the earliest release will be end of year due to problems in the supply chain


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Brandon Brown said:


> i heard the other day that the earliest release will be end of year due to problems in the supply chain


Shocker


----------



## Finatic7

Any new updates that someone would like to share?


----------



## sevenweight

I have a Minn Kota Riptide Ulterra iPilot 80-lb thrust that I swap between a 20-foot fiberglass tunnel hull and a 16 ft aluminum jet. No horror stories on my end after 300-plus trips with hard use bumping and grinding around oyster bars, hashing through weeds, etc. I’ve been wondering when they’re going to do a major upgrade for several years now. My wishlist would be:

1. Quieter motor.
2. Quieter propulsion when operating in super-shallow conditions.
3. Capacity for a lot more saved iTracks.
4. Interface with Lowrance GPS (I know this isn’t going to happen but this is a wish list).
The industry needs to agree on a protocol for TMs to receive tracks and points with GPS/fishfinders, regardless of brand.

I would buy a different brand if it addressed these wish-list items but I wouldn’t want to be a Version 1.0 Guinea pig, even for PowerPole.


----------



## Naturecoastfly

In line to get an EC Vantage built. Same talk at the shop the guys couldn’t say anythinabout it (non disclosure agreement). But they did say it would be a game changer and worth the wait. 

Heck just having 1 integrated remote for the power pole and the trolling motor would be a game changer. 

I’ll be keeping a close eye on this thread I’m ready to see what the hype is all about.


----------



## lemaymiami

Great fun speculating about this new motor (particularly if work and other issues keep you off the water...). Those of us that actually go days on end will be hoping for improvements in every direction - but at the top of the list (for me...) durability and longevity... My current TM (the first one for me after more than 20 years poling a skiff that isn't exactly a micro... ) has survived more than a year and a half of hard use. It has it's share of dings and scrapes - every one of them operator error... My only complaint was about my batteries - but when I found that one of my batts (basic wet cell group 27's for a 24volt setup) had gone bad and replaced it... I was a happy camper again... 

For a piece of electric gear used in saltwater (who thought that was a good idea?) TM's have come a long, long way since the one I had in the mid nineties, understatement. That spot lock or anchor lock on every makers unit now - is worth every bit of the $1800 my motor cost me (add on-board charging, a PowerMania unit, breaker, and Battery Tender plug in and you'll lay out a few bucks...). My choice was a Minn Kota Terrova - but friends run Motor Guides and they're just as happy as I am about mine... 

One thing is certain.. .competition improves products, goods, and services...for everyone. Let's hope that's the case with whatever PowerPole comes up with...


----------



## Renegade

Just looking at the new Lowrance TM, I think we can expect a brushless motor. I heard rumors of a self serviceable unit, which would be awesome. 

My Vantage just got to the assembly line so I’m scrambling. I doubt I’ll be getting a PP TM


----------



## Gregorya24

Any news on this thing? Been a year since this thread was posted.


----------



## Naturecoastfly

Haven’t heard a peep 

I ended up rocking another Minn Kota on my new build


----------



## Gregorya24

Naturecoastfly said:


> Haven’t heard a peep
> 
> I ended up rocking another Minn Kota on my new build


My next build is two years out so I’m hoping it gets released within two years and works with power pux.


----------

